# Can someone help me fix my computer



## Soaring Quail

For a while I've been trying to fix my computer but nothing seems to work. It's incredibly slow, start up takes forever, I can't play music at all without it starting to break up. 

So far I've try
- Ccleaner
- Super anti-spyware
- Spybot - search and destroy
- Ad-aware
- Aswclnr
- Zone alarm firewall
- Norton anti-virus
- Sunbelt counter spy
- Startup lite
- BitDefender

none of them have made a huge difference

*Here's my Hijackthis log *

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:41:08 PM, on 11/26/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teradyne\TDSNetSetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\XMLRegistryD.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\CodeServeD.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\TDSNetConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.ca.acer.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: TM_BHO Class - {60EC89B7-367D-402B-8C55-30FAEB32A705} - C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\TMControl.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer ePresentation HPD] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePresentation\ePresentation.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Boot] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\Boot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDSReanimator] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teradyne\TDSReanimator.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AAWTray] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBCSTray] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer Empowering Technology.lnk = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-CA/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1166817747359
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1166817742547
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Memory Check Service (AcerMemUsageCheckService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Sunbelt CounterSpy Antispyware (SBCSSvc) - Sunbelt Software - C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TDSNetSetup - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teradyne\TDSNetSetup.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 12043 bytes

*
And here's what's going on at the startup*

StartupList report, 11/26/2007, 10:45:58 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teradyne\TDSNetSetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\XMLRegistryD.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\CodeServeD.exe
C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\TDSNetConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Acer Empowering Technology.lnk = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Acer ePresentation HPD = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePresentation\ePresentation.exe
ePower_DMC = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
Boot = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\Boot.exe
SynTPEnh = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
LManager = C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
eRecoveryService = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
TDSReanimator = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teradyne\TDSReanimator.exe"
LVCOMSX = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
Symantec PIF AlertEng = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
AAWTray = C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
ZoneAlarm Client = "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
SBCSTray = C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MsnMsgr = "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
swg = C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------


Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Ford Motor Company\IDS\Runtime\TMControl.dll - {60EC89B7-367D-402B-8C55-30FAEB32A705}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
(no name) - (no file) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}
(no name) - (no file) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Norton AntiVirus - Run Full System Scan - SEI Customer.job
AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Checkers Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\msgrchkr.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab

[UnoCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\GAME_UNO1.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-CA/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab

[BDSCANONLINE Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\BDOSCAN8\oscan82.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab

[WUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1166817747359

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1166817742547

[MessengerStatsClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab

[Minesweeper Flags Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MineSweeper.dll
CODEBASE = http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: C:\DOCUME~1\SEICUS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\index.dat||C:\DOCUME~1\SEICUS~1\Cookies\index.dat||C:\DOCUME~1\SEICUS~1\LOCALS~1\History\History.IE5\index.dat||C:\DOCUME~1\SEICUS~1\LOCALS~1\History\History.IE5\MSHIST~1\index.dat|||\

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 9,866 bytes
Report generated in 0.750 seconds

Command line options:
   /verbose  - to add additional info on each section
   /complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
   /full     - to include several rarely-important sections
   /force9x  - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
   /forcent  - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
   /forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
   /history  - to list version history only


Thank you in advance, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Soaring Quail

Anyone?


----------



## ceewi1

Your logfile appears to be clean of malware, I don't think that's your problem.

There are, however, a couple of deactivated entries that can be removed.

Please run HijackThis and choose *Do a system scan only*.

Place a check next to the following entries:
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)*
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)*
Please close all open windows except for HijackThis and choose *Fix checked*

I'm not familiar with TDSReanimator, but do you need it to run on startup?


----------



## Soaring Quail

I fixed both entries and removed TDSReanimator from my startup as well as removed some programs from my computer that were taking up space and it's still running as slow as before.


----------



## hpi

Have you tried a disk cleanup and defragment of your hd? Youd be surprised how much that helps sometimes.


----------



## Soaring Quail

No I haven't, how would I go about doing those things?


----------



## hpi

Start>all programs>accesories>system tools.

Theres a defragmenter and disk cleanup on there. I used to use up to a couple months ago b4 i reformated a free defragmenter but now I can't remember the name of it, it was great because the windows one isn't that good but it'll still do it's job. Try those and see if anything is different after it's done.

from wiki :

Reading and writing data on a heavily fragmented file system is slowed down as the time needed for the disk heads to move between fragments and waiting for the disk platter to rotate into position is increased (see seek time and rotational delay). For many common operations, the performance bottleneck of the entire computer is the hard disk; thus the desire to process more efficiently encourages defragmentation. Operating system vendors often recommend periodic defragmentation to keep disk access speed from degrading over time.

Now when you defrag it don't be doing nothing on pc bc it slows down ur pc and I suggest leaving all programs closed. It can take hours and hours to finish depending on how bad your drive is.

Get rid of bit defender and Norton and use AVG, you can only use 1 anti virus on your pc so if you wanna keep norton get rid of bit defender but Norton isn't good and uses a lot of resources. Id get rid of Sunbelt counterspy and keep super anti-spyware, isn't Aswclnr part of some anti virus? Id get rid of that to.

Just keep :

Ccleaner
spybot
ad aware
get AVG or keep norton if youd like
Super anti spyware 
windows firewall is fine but it's up to you to keep that firewall it's fine
keep Startup lite if youd like but theres not really a use for it imo

Once your done with your defrag boot up in safe mode and run the scans from the ones I told you to keep and you might turn something up, that's what happened with me and I removed it succesfully in safe mode.


----------



## Pietzki

hpi said:


> Theres a defragmenter and disk cleanup on there. I used to use up to a couple months ago b4 i reformated a free defragmenter but now I can't remember the name of it, it was great because the windows one isn't that good but it'll still do it's job.


 do you mean auslogics disk defrag? Great defrag tool, way faster than the built in windows one! http://www.auslogics.com/disk-defrag/

and yeah sq, I'd also suggest uninstalling bitdefender etc, the list of things to keep that spi gave is pretty much what I'd keep aswell.. The only difference is that I'd also get spywareblaster (blocks bad websites without having to run in the background). And also consider using McAfee siteadvisor (I know, mcafee.. but it's actually quite good! the only mcafee program i use), it marks your google/yahoo search results as safe, malicious or potentially harmful/annoying. It doesn't slow you down much either, I for one couldn't notice any difference in browsing speed at all (besides it's a worthy sacrifice even if it slows you down by a few milliseconds). This will reduce your need for realtime spyware protection, which eats up pc resources considerably.. But yeah, I think the main reason things are so slow for you is the fact that you're running too many realtime antivirus and antispyware things at once (eg bitdefender and norton, counterspy etc). This typically produces conflicts..

By the way, personally, I stopped using zonealarm and switched back to xp's firewall, because ZA was slowing me down a bit. Some people would tell me I'm an idiot for that, but I haven't had any problems so far (it's been about 2 years)..My philosophy is to keep my pc clean in the first place, so outbound protection is not exactly high on my list of priorities. Maybe you should consider doing the same.

You should probably also use a registry cleaner every now and then. Try this one: http://www.eusing.com/free_registry_cleaner/registry_cleaner.htm (it automatically backs up before any changes, just in case). There is another free one called regseeker http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2579.html it found a fair bit of stuff the other one missed (that often happens with free software)...

There are also a few services you could probably turn off. (in control panel, go to performance & maintenance tools>administrative tools>services) For example, you don't need the Apple Mobile Device Service at all, unless you actually own an iPhone. Google for "unnecessary services" to find a list of other services you can disable or set to manual (manual means it will start when needed, disable means it's sort of blocked). But make sure to double-check on another website before turning something off, and if you are unsure whether you need a particular service, it is always best to leave it on.

Hmm, it also looks like you use both yahoo toolbar and google toolbar, I suggest only using one (if you need one at all, I for one don't see the big advantage). Generally uninstall whatever you don't need/use.

And finally, have a good look at which programs you really need to run at startup (like msn messenger for example, how many times do you start your pc without using msn at all? if it's more often than not, then it's a waste of resources). Click on start>run, and then type msconfig and hit enter. Go to the 'startup' tab and have a look at all the things that load on startup.nces are that you'll fidn a great deal of things are starting which you don't even use anymore. (Remember, google any entry before unchecking it if you're unsure what it is)

Hope this helps!

EDIT: one more thing I just remembered, once your pc has been turned on for a while, open the task manager. To do this press ctrl, alt and delete (note, on some pc's you still need to click 'task manager' after pressing ctrl alt & delete to bring up the task manager). Then click on view>select columns and place a tick next to 'cpu time', then click 'ok'. A new column called cpu time should appear in the processes tab. Now have a look for the processes with the highest amount of time and post the name of those processes here. That way we can see what exactly is taking up most of your processors capacity...


----------



## hpi

No it wasn't that defrag it's an even better one god damnit I hate when I can't remember lik e this but that one is good as well.

Hes got a registry cleaner, ccleaner does both.


----------



## Pietzki

yeah i know, but I don't find ccleaner's registry cleaner all that good.. When I run the other two I mentioned straight after using ccleaner's registry tool they still find heaps of invalid entries, broken shortcuts etc...but yeah, it's ok I guess.

and for the defrag tool, have a look through these two lists and see if you can find it: http://downloads.zdnet.com/search.aspx?kw=defrag
http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/defragmentation.shtml


----------



## Soaring Quail

Thank you, I'll try all of those out, and get rid of what I don't need. I didn't really think my computer was running slowly from all the programs though because it started acting that way before I got them all. I'll try all the suggestions then I'll report back. and really thanks if it weren't for the suggestions I really wouldn't know what to do.

Oh I'm also not sure if I'm booting it in safe mode or not or how I know if I am.


----------



## Soaring Quail

In the task manager I don't see columns when I click view, just Refresh now, update speed, large icons, small icons and details.


----------



## Pietzki

Soaring Quail said:


> In the task manager I don't see columns when I click view, just Refresh now, update speed, large icons, small icons and details.



oh, ok - I think it's details then...strange, mine says 'select columns' but that is probably because I'm running xp pro, yours might be xp home...
if you can't find any way of adding a column called cpu time, just watch task manager for a while and let me know which process has the highest number in the 'cpu' column (on average, i.e. over time).

and have you defragged your harddrive yet? download this program and run it if you haven't: http://www.auslogics.com/disk-defrag/ (it is faster than windows' standard built in defrag tool)

also, what's the ford motor company stuff? is that something you need? if not, uninstall it...

if I were you I'd also get rid of the msn toolbar..useless junk in my opinion. just like google & yahoo toolbar.

(sorry if I'm repeating myself, just trying to figure out what else it could be..)

also, is there any other weird stuff going on? when did your pc first start being so slow (did you install something recently before that)?


----------



## Soaring Quail

Sorry I'm not very good at this but how do I uninstall the ford motor company thing, I was never really sure what it was and it's not in "add or remove programs.

 I found the cpu time thing in the task manger so I'm just letting it run right now and I uninstall the msn  toolbar

I downloaded that defragment program you suggested before and have been using it. Also I don't recall doing anything different with my computer before it started acting weird.


----------



## Pietzki

Soaring Quail said:


> Sorry I'm not very good at this but how do I uninstall the ford motor company thing, I was never really sure what it was and it's not in "add or remove programs.


 look for any folder with the word 'ford' in it in this folder C:\Program Files 
It probably contains an uninstaller, called uninst.exe or uninstaller.exe or something along those lines (before you run this though, just check that you're sure it is the right folder. see if you can find anything in there like a readme file or anything that explicity says 'ford motor company').



Soaring Quail said:


> I found the cpu time thing in the task manger so I'm just letting it run right now and I uninstall the msn toolbar


make sure that you leave the pc alone when you do this, just start it up and wait half an hour or so, and then go into task manager and report back with the two/three processes with the highest cpu time showing (you don't need to leave task manager running, it will collect those statistics automatically so you just need to open it to view them...)


----------



## Soaring Quail

I found the "ford motor company" file. When I open it there's a folder called calibration files, which is empty and one called IDS which has many files in it. In IDS theres Data, Flash, Icons, mcp, Runtime, SPA, System, TSB, and XMLFiles.

The closest thing I found to an uninstaller was in ford motor company> IDS> Runtime> install3rdparty> DAO> DISK1 then something called UNINST IntallShield Deinstaller Stirling Technologies, Inc. Also sorry for the very late reply.

I checked the things with the highest cpu time and it says system idle process is 1:11:15, system is 0:01:36 and the rest are 0:00:50 or lower after running for about forty minutes.


----------



## Pietzki

Soaring Quail said:


> I found the "ford motor company" file. When I open it there's a folder called calibration files, which is empty and one called IDS which has many files in it. In IDS theres Data, Flash, Icons, mcp, Runtime, SPA, System, TSB, and XMLFiles.
> 
> The closest thing I found to an uninstaller was in ford motor company> IDS> Runtime> install3rdparty> DAO> DISK1 then something called UNINST IntallShield Deinstaller Stirling Technologies, Inc. Also sorry for the very late reply.
> 
> I checked the things with the highest cpu time and it says system idle process is 1:11:15, system is 0:01:36 and the rest are 0:00:50 or lower after running for about forty minutes.


 ok, i'd give that uninstaller a go if I was you, as long as you don't use any program related to ford..

as to the cpu time, there's nothing eating up your processor's capacity, so I am baffled as to why it should run slow...Give me an example - what is so slow about it? What do you usually do before you notice that it slows down?

Oh, and in task manager, go to the 'performance' tab and let me know what it says under page file usage (this tells you how much of your RAM is being used at any given time).

And by the way, what are your system specs? (if you don't know, go to control panel>performance and maintenance>system and in the general tab, look at the specifications where it says 'computer'. Post those here..


----------



## Soaring Quail

Guh..so many problems

Well I tried the uninstaller and it keeps saying "Unable to locate the install file, will not continue". 

To explain how slow it is, often if I maximize something in the taskbar it doesn't come up very smoothly, on average it's taking my computer between 10-15 minutes just to start up, which is nowhere near as long as it took when I got it. I'm not even really doing anything to make it run this way, say I'll have itunes open and nothing else, it can't even play a song properly it's running so slowly. There's no way I can watch a movie or anything unless maybe it's loading completely first without it being choppy (even over half loaded and such).

In the task manager, the PF usage seems to be between 478Mb and 490.

For the systems specs I can't get there. I've got Control panel> system> general tab if that's what you mean. Then there's the ram and stuff.

797Mhz, 896 Mb of RAM

I'm not really sure if that's what you wanted, just let me know and I'll try and find it.


----------



## GameMaster

Ooooh. Seems to me that your Hard Disk is dying.


----------



## Pietzki

GameMaster said:


> Ooooh. Seems to me that your Hard Disk is dying.



I'm starting to think the same thing....it must be hardware related. Can't think of anything else it could be. SQ,  your pc specs aren't brilliant, but shouldn't make xp run anywhere near _that_ slow. I'd take it to your local pc shop and get them to have a look at it.


----------



## Soaring Quail

So could this be fixed with some sort of RAM upgrade or something or is my computer pretty well toast?


----------



## Pietzki

Soaring Quail said:


> So could this be fixed with some sort of RAM upgrade or something or is my computer pretty well toast?



unfortunately I don't think adding ram will make much of a difference, since your pc is only using about half of your installed ram anyway. If it is in fact your hard drive that's the problem, then buying a new one of those should fix the problem (shouldn't be too expensive either, depending on the type of hard drive you're gonna buy). But to know for sure which piece of hardware is causing this problem you'd probably have to take it to a pc shop. 

Try some of these free hard drive error checking tools and let us know what the result is:
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/tophddiag.htm

And you may also want to check if there's anything wrong with your ram:
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## Soaring Quail

Well I let the error checking tool run over night and when I came back it wasn't running too differently, I don't know if it was suppose report on something or not. The ram checking thing just seems to go on about floppy disks and my lack of them.

So I guess I'll take your advice and get around to getting a new hard drive. When getting a new one what exactly are they doing? Replace the C: drive? Swapping some core part of my computer? 

By the way I'm also using a external hard drive sometimes but it's runs the same whether it's plugged in or not.


----------



## Pietzki

one last thing you can try (i doubt this is the problem, but it can't hurt): windows' system file checker. open a command prompt (start>run then type cmd) and type

sfc /scannow (make sure to include the space after sfc)

You will probably be asked to insert your windows cd, so have that at hand. This will check all your system files and make sure they haven't been changed or corrupted or are missing. 

And if that doesn't work, it's time to make a trip to your local pc repair shop and get them to check it out. If it is in fact your hard drive, then yes, it would mean replacing your C drive. But to find out which piece of hardware is causing the problems they'd have to have a look at your pc first - so don't just go out and buy a new one..


----------

